# Little things they do...



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

What are a few of the things they you babies do that make you smile:wub:?

One of my favorites is when Mindi barks in her sleep. It is so random and so darn cute. It is even funnier when she wakes herself up.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

How cute! I love when they bark in their sleep too! Get a video of Mindi doing it next time!!


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

moshi melo said:


> How cute! I love when they bark in their sleep too! Get a video of Mindi doing it next time!!


 
I have tried and tried... By the time I get my phone and hit record I'm too late. I have gotten 1 bark. I will keep trying though then I'll post. It makes me giggle just thinking about it.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Cozette has started "talking" to me, and it really cracks me up. It's definitely not a bark or a whine, it is noise in the back of her throat I can't describe but it is like she is having a conversation with me. She'll "say" a few "words" and then pause-- then will "say" something else. She won't stop her conversation until I go, "Oh really?" LOL. Sometimes I can figure out what she wants, but not always.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

socalyte said:


> Cozette has started "talking" to me, and it really cracks me up. It's definitely not a bark or a whine, it is noise in the back of her throat I can't describe but it is like she is having a conversation with me. She'll "say" a few "words" and then pause-- then will "say" something else. She won't stop her conversation until I go, "Oh really?" LOL. Sometimes I can figure out what she wants, but not always.


 
Aww, we definetly need a video of that one!!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:thumbsup: Camille Great thread.. it is going to be interesting to see what develops here. My Joy is my groaning dog... no matter how I touch her she starts moaning and groaning.. I love it. I am constantly hugging, kissing, scratching her to hear her "love" moan. Her daughter Glory Girl (my siggy picture) does the same thing.. maybe when Glory Girl has puppies she will have a moan/groaner!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm sure you'll get all kinds of replies here. My Abbey always walks to the water bowl in slow motion.....always. If she starts from another room, it could take her 10 minutes to get there....one foot at a time....in s l o w - m o t i o n. Then after she takes a drink, she runs off. :wacko1:


----------



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

What a great thread :thumbsup:. Pearl has us rolling on the floor when she is looks out the window and bounces like she has springs in her back feet :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

LOL, the few posted so far are cracking me up. I can just imagine all of it.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Spookie will look straight at me, open her mouth as if to bark, but nothing comes out. Then she looks flustered.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Ollie snorts! He also will run across the den, leap onto the sofa and bounce off the back cushions. These stories you all are telling are great!


----------



## BentleyzMom (Nov 27, 2010)

There are a lot of things Bentley does that make me laugh and smile and just enjoy being with him. Bentley's reaction to cheese is funny. He goes crazy jumping up and down when we get it out of the fridge. It is also funny when he plays catch and brings the ball back then rolls on his back for a belly rub, with the ball in his mouth. Lately he has also started jumping in the chair that he knows I am heading to sit it and then looks at me like "ha, ha I took your chair" with his tail wagging. I start laughing and he will wag his tail harder.


----------



## MissMaltese (Dec 18, 2010)

Tink does her ground rolls head first. This is guaranteed to make my Lhasa look at her in concern then look in me like: 'Are you Suure she's stayin'? What's wrong with her." Melts my heart. 
Then there's the Zoomies. She runs circles from one room to another, jumping on the furniture and looking in the mirror. These dogs are great for a laugh.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Archie does stairs very well. In the middle of the night, he'll go down stairs then comes back up when he's ready to get back into bed....for some reason he won't use the doggie steps to get back in. Instead he "whispers" to me...it's a very very soft "wuff" a moment of silence then "wuff" again. Although I must say in the middle of the night I'm usually not laughing at this!! :w00t::smilie_tischkante:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I love it when I move my hands around under the covers and scratch and Perri goes crazy digging at my hand and snorting. It's so funny when he snorts.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

dolce does alot of funny things that make me smile ... 
first one dolce is my shadow.. he follows me everywhere , i sit on couch he barks for me to get him up , he then walks on me looks up on me and waits til i say gimme a kissy n then he puts his mouth n kisses me . its the cutest thing he kisses me since he was real little .. 
then if i get off couch he barks for me to get him down n so on n so forth all day lol .. 
when we play fetch he goes grabs the ball n brings it back but doesnt like to drop it u have to pry it outta his mouth
in bed in the morning if i snooze the alarm he tip toes on top of me right up to me n starts pawing me like wake up..

i love our lil routines and i couldnt picture myself without dolce.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Great thread, Camille! We call Tyler, "Garbage Dog." :new_shocked: He has this thing about us taking the garbage down the long hall to the compactor room. All one of us has to say is "Garbage" and he starts dancing and woofing and circling and grabs a toy to go along for the trip.:HistericalSmiley: He's a panic. And lately at around 10pm, he woofs at my DH to tell him "Hey, dad. It's time to take the garbage out.":chili:
Als,o sometimes when we wake up in the morning he will climb OVER my husband's head on the pillow and then start licking the pillow and pushing my DH off it as if to say, "This is MY pillow. Scram!:w00t:" 
Life is a joy with a Maltese:wub::wub:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Lilly will get on the couch like she is going to sleep, she'll be on her side and all of a sudden she goes into convolutions and a bark. When I look over she is still except her tail is wagging and she is looking at me out of the corner of of her eye. If I don't pay attention to her she will do it again and again. My DH and I crack up over this.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't know if these are the cutest things my fluffs do....but they do this the most often. 

Bijou is an obsessive kisser and licks me or my clothes until it is totally wet and then she moves away and licks somewhere else because she doesn't want to lie in the wet spot. :blink:

Bijou also loves tummy rubs and basically rolls over every time you go near her her and opens her legs wide lifting one leg way up in the air in a very unladylike manner :w00t:

Casanova offers a "down" and makes a chomping motion with his jaws to tell me that he wants a treat. If I feed him a meal, he will tell me again with the chomping motion that he is not hungry but needs a treat, not a meal. 



The A Team said:


> I'm sure you'll get all kinds of replies here. My Abbey always walks to the water bowl in slow motion.....always. If she starts from another room, it could take her 10 minutes to get there....one foot at a time....in s l o w - m o t i o n. Then after she takes a drink, she runs off. :wacko1:


This is so hilarious! Bijou does the same thing to Casanova- she stalks him sometimes for 10 minutes and then pounces on him. :HistericalSmiley:



PreciousPrince said:


> I love it when I move my hands around under the covers and scratch and Perri goes crazy digging at my hand and snorting. It's so funny when he snorts.


Cute!



uniquelovdolce said:


> dolce does alot of funny things that make me smile ...
> he then walks on me looks up on me and waits til i say gimme a kissy n then he puts his mouth n kisses me .


Dolce is such a good little kisser!



Snowbody said:


> \All one of us has to say is "Garbage" and he starts dancing and woofing and circling and grabs a toy to go along for the trip.:HistericalSmiley:


Wow, Tyler is so excited by garbage! Next thing you know, he will be taking out the garbage!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

When Aolani's water bowl is empty he picks it up, carries it a bit, lets it drop and I come running to get it and refill it. It's funny, but since the bowl is porcelain I always worry that he will break it. He also likes to pet me when I come home. He'll do the usualy bark and tail wag anbd when I get down close to me he lifts his paw and pats my face, shoulder or arm - whichever is in reach at the time. I also love it when he plays dead so that I can give him his food faster LOL.


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

Lizzie is a little dancer. She never puts her feet on you, she just stands on her back legs and dances around. She will do this for a long time too! Everyone is always amazed at how long she will stand on her back legs dancing back and forth without putting her paws on anything. It is hilarious, but it works, she always gets a treat out of it.  

She is also funny after I wash her face. She knows that when she gets her face washed, she gets a treat, so as soon as I put her down, she makes a beeline to the cabinet that has her treats and starts dancing around. She is worse than the kids! lol


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh these are some adorable things these little ones do!

There are a lot my two do that makes me smile and giggle. My favorite about Snowy is when he carries ANYTHING his mouth can carry when there is no toy, then comes to me, as if to show me. When I look at him, his butt wiggles and basically, his whole body..in that playful moves WHILE making these playful noises..If I wanna type the noise in words, it will go something like "grrrr" but it isn't growling; it is a playful sound of "grrr"

Crystal cracks me up when she drops herself on the ground (wanting a belly rub) from ROMEO the kitty :w00t::smrofl: I swear, she goes in that Kissy face looks in front of Romeo (she is normally in a kissy mode; that is why we call her the kissing machine), then right in front of him, she drops herself on the ground. She doesn't do it as often, but when she does, we burst out laughing. Romeo is always confused; ignores and walks away :HistericalSmiley:



Mindi's mom said:


> I have tried and tried... *By the time I get my phone and hit record I'm too late. *I have gotten 1 bark. I will keep trying though then I'll post. It makes me giggle just thinking about it.


LOL your Mindi sounds adorable, but trust me, I know exactly what you mean


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

princessre said:


> Bijou is an obsessive kisser and licks me or my clothes until it is totally wet and then she moves away and licks somewhere else because she doesn't want to lie in the wet spot. :blink:
> 
> Bijou also loves tummy rubs and basically rolls over every time you go near her her and opens her legs wide lifting one leg way up in the air in a very unladylike manner :w00t:


Sophia, I think Crystal found her long lost twin :w00t: it is Bijou:wub: Crystal's acts are identical to what you described above :w00t::wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Katkoota said:


> Sophia, I think Crystal found her long lost twin :w00t: it is Bijou:wub: Crystal's acts are identical to what you described above :w00t::wub:


Ut oh....we may have triplets here.....Abbey never stops licking...errr kissing! Sometimes it's adorable because she'll kiss anyone on command, but when she just lays on my lap licking my legs...ewwwww....I can't stand those "wet spots"!!! :w00t: yuck and she'll lay there and lick the sofa. 

But Abbey has also won at least two 1st place ribbons for "BEST KISSER"! :thumbsup::innocent: I always tell people she's the best kisser in the world. Maybe we need to hold a contest....


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

The A Team said:


> Ut oh....we may have triplets here.....Abbey never stops licking...errr kissing! Sometimes it's adorable because she'll kiss anyone on command, but when she just lays on my lap licking my legs...ewwwww....I can't stand those "wet spots"!!! :w00t: yuck and she'll lay there and lick the sofa.
> 
> But Abbey has also won at least two 1st place ribbons for "BEST KISSER"! :thumbsup::innocent: I always tell people she's the best kisser in the world. Maybe we need to hold a contest....


oh boy, Crystal is a triplet :w00t: :HistericalSmiley: 

goodness, I ALWAYS thought that I've never seen a dog who kisses as much as Crystal does -- If there was no object to kiss and the human was a bit far from her, she would kiss the air (just like you see her doing in my siggie) but I guess she isn't the only one after all since I am seeing that there are TWO MORE cutie pies who do that too :wub: (Crystal: "One day, I would wuv to meet you my long lost triplets")

haha I can just imagine a kissing contest  we also gotta have the kissing-survivor mommy contest (because basically, Crystal doesn't stop kissing until the person stops it - so we can see how long can the mommy hold on that too  boy if we lived closer, we would have tones of fun contests :chili


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

The A Team said:


> I'm sure you'll get all kinds of replies here. My Abbey always walks to the water bowl in slow motion.....always. If she starts from another room, it could take her 10 minutes to get there....one foot at a time....in s l o w - m o t i o n. Then after she takes a drink, she runs off. :wacko1:


:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Great thread! The fluffs are so funny!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: What is amazing to me is how versatile all the "funnies" are.:HistericalSmiley: My Rose does something really funny-I call it her "coquette" look. Sometimes when I want her to come to me, she will give me the lovey-dovey look like she's coming over, then she suddenly flops down, rolls over on her back, all four legs waving in the air, then kicks herself in the head with a rear paw, with a flirty come-get-me look on her face.:HistericalSmiley: 
Now, my Lily is a little strange :wacko1:. When I go upstairs, sometimes I hear this high, squeaky, bratty "wraf". I go to see what's wrong and she is sitting at the bottom of the stairs looking at me expectantly. I can't decide if she wants me to come back down with her or if she wants me to come down and get her even though she is able to go up and down the stairs herself. Hmmm:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

socalyte said:


> Cozette has started "talking" to me, and it really cracks me up. It's definitely not a bark or a whine, it is noise in the back of her throat I can't describe but it is like she is having a conversation with me. She'll "say" a few "words" and then pause-- then will "say" something else. She won't stop her conversation until I go, "Oh really?" LOL. Sometimes I can figure out what she wants, but not always.


Sasha does that she kinda does that yodel when you ask her something and when she wants something. She looks at you so intently when she does it,as if she's really trying to get that message through.


----------



## Peace23 (Nov 5, 2010)

What an entertaining thread. Frankie is always cracking me up. One of the biggest perks of dog ownership I think is the dog's ability to make you smile, no matter the circumstances.

I'll stick with one thing. Frankie loves looking out the window, the only thing he loves more is when a person starts to look at the window. Whether he is eating, sleeping or playing with his toys, the moment you move towards the window he goes crazy. Frankie will stop what he is doing and claim your spot at the window in about one second flat. Before you can turn around the dog is right underneath you, eagerly surveying and panting, barking or whining at the outside world. Its like he thinks he's missing something.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I gotta admit that I am having fun reading this thread  these fluffs are just so much fun to have around :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Katkoota said:


> Sophia, I think Crystal found her long lost twin :w00t: it is Bijou:wub: Crystal's acts are identical to what you described above :w00t::wub:


OMG, that is funny that Crystal does the same things!! Does she really open her legs all the time too? Haha!



The A Team said:


> Ut oh....we may have triplets here.....Abbey never stops licking...errr kissing! Sometimes it's adorable because she'll kiss anyone on command, but when she just lays on my lap licking my legs...ewwwww....I can't stand those "wet spots"!!! :w00t: yuck and she'll lay there and lick the sofa.
> 
> But Abbey has also won at least two 1st place ribbons for "BEST KISSER"! :thumbsup::innocent: I always tell people she's the best kisser in the world. Maybe we need to hold a contest....


OMG, Pat....that is the same with Bijou. If I don't let her kiss me, she is like Abbey and will lick anything else for hours like the sofa, the floor, or even ex-pen....A kissing contest would be fun!! Woohoo!


----------



## lisaj1354 (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh there are so many things!!

Pepper isn't an affectionate fluff - kisses are rare. But what he does do is touch his nose to mine. I love it - although I would give just about anything for a few kisses a day.

He has to spend all morning on my lap after I take him out. He runs to my chair and waits for me to sit down, so I can put him on my lap. He refuses to sit anywhere else. 

When he wants me to hang out on the floor with him, he'll go into a play stance. So I get on the floor, but then immediately, he's on his hind legs, tapping me on the shoulder to put him on the couch. Apparently, he wants the couch all to himself. And I fall for it every time. I end up spending more time on the floor than he does!

If I lay down on the couch, he'll climb up my body and put his mouth on my nose, or sit on my head.

He's also taught himself to wait for me to tell him "GO" when we're at the bottom of the stairs. Then he runs up the stairs like he's in a race. Now if I could get him to consistently wait at the top of the stairs (until I'm at the bottom with no chance of getting tripped up by him) until I tell him...that would be fabulous!

But his latest funniest thing is that after he poops, he's soooo proud of himself that his face actually seems to puff up with pride, and he kicks his legs out and then jumps straight up like a jumping bean. 

He is my heart...


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

princessre said:


> Does she really open her legs all the time too? Haha!!


Yup she does :HistericalSmiley: I gotta share a video with you of her doing that when I take it. She goes flat on her back, showing her belly with widely opened legs lol not too girly like, but that is just what crystal does :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Maisie is a very funny little girl who makes me laugh a zillion times a day. When we were in NY over Christmas we left the 3 dogs with my sister and went to visit inlaws for a couple of hours. When we returned my sister said," Guess who was the most upset that you left?" I felt for sure it was Cody who whines for us to come home but it was Maisie!!! My sister actually got a video of her throwing her head back and letting out these absolute primal cries and screams. She would do this for about 10 seconds, stop for 10 seconds and start all over. We didn't know whether to laugh or cuddle her all over. It was pathetic:w00t:. Did any of your fluffs ever do this?


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

Coconuts and Monk both do this cute thing with their back feet. They will do it on the rugs or on their beds. It is like they are scratching out with their back feet. Monk does it to get attention I think?? I'm think Coconuts taught him how to do this. It is so funny!!


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

Coconuts also loves to grab my socks because she knows I will chase her to get them. So it is a game she will get it and I will say, "give me my sock"! Then she growls and shakes them and runs LOL!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I love it when they communicate with you. The other day after grooming Bisou, I went into the kitchen to give her a treat...but Bisou had stopped in the hallway in front of her grooming cabinet and barked once. She wouldn't take the treat either but turned her little nose up at it and kept staring at the cabinet doors and barking right at the doors.

So I opened up the cabinet doors to show her what was inside...and it was her little pink treat ball. I had put it in there the day before and had completely forgotten about it but she didn't. I was just amazed at how she so clearly communicated with me. I also kept telling my husband "now that is a smart dog!" lol!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

When I say, Rocky, do you want some chicken? He stares into my eyes and then he does this exagerated nod yes and sneezes at the same time! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Michelle, how cute...and how on earth are you going to leave that little girl again? hee hee



Maisie and Me said:


> Maisie is a very funny little girl who makes me laugh a zillion times a day. When we were in NY over Christmas we left the 3 dogs with my sister and went to visit inlaws for a couple of hours. When we returned my sister said," Guess who was the most upset that you left?" I felt for sure it was Cody who whines for us to come home but it was Maisie!!! My sister actually got a video of her throwing her head back and letting out these absolute primal cries and screams. She would do this for about 10 seconds, stop for 10 seconds and start all over. We didn't know whether to laugh or cuddle her all over. It was pathetic:w00t:. Did any of your fluffs ever do this?


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

All of these stories are so cute!!!!

Terra likes to dance. When she wants to be picked up, she get's up on her hind-legs and starts walking around like a person. She has excellent balance and we are all amazed at how long she can do this! She will walk up to you and put one paw on your pant leg. If you don't pick her up, she walks upright to the other person nearest to her and places one paw on them. Back and forth like that until someone starts cracking up and picks her up. :wub:

Triniti is a rag doll! He is my daughter's dog and literally when she holds him he just goes limp. When she does school work she will pick him up and lay him in her lap. He will just hang there with his back legs dangling off of one side of her lap...and won't move the entire time she sits there.


----------



## MissMaltese (Dec 18, 2010)

My Lhasa is in a playbow right now trying to engage the Malt to play. She keeps looking back at me, Looking at Allie then looking back at me. I'm dying of the cuteness.


----------

